# Sausage recipes



## njm (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm trying to make sausage but some recipes are really bland and others are too salty.
What would be the right ratio of crushed peppers or cayenne to pounds of meat? Like hot italian?
and salt to pounds of meat so that it isn't bland but some spicey?


----------



## licia (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I think it would be according to your taste.  My grandparents made sausage for years and they would cook a patty after mixing all the ingredients and taste to see if more of something needed to be added. I suppose you would still need a starting point.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2010)

Taste the row mixture, see what you like. Just like Licia, I do not think there really an answer. The recipes are made by people and they put as much spice as they like. That is why you see often tyme it says "salt and pepper to taste". As somebody told me today (about some other recipe) "Experiment".


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you trying to make a hot Italian sausage?  Compare several recipes and mix up a middle of the road recipe to start.  Fry a small bit to make it safe to eat and test for seasonings.  Too bland?  Add more and taste again.  Needs salt?  Add more and taste again.  That's the best way to get the EXACT taste you want.

We can't tell you how much of this or that ingredient because our tastes are different from yours.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 8, 2010)

what they said...
fry up a bit, taste it.


----------



## njm (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks,
I mixed up a middle of the road recipe. I'll let it sit a little then fry up a bit and see.




njm said:


> I'm trying to make sausage but some recipes are really bland and others are too salty.
> What would be the right ratio of crushed peppers or cayenne to pounds of meat? Like hot italian?
> and salt to pounds of meat so that it isn't bland but some spicey?


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jul 9, 2010)

I often make a quick sausage using fennel seeds, chile flakes, dried garlic, and black peppercorns ground to a powder.  A little salt to taste, and you have a great base for grilling or braising in tomato sauce with bell peppers and onions.


----------

